# Harpsichords for Tiny Tots



## Ernie

I built these 'mini' harpsichords for my twin 3 year old grandkids for Christmas. They are fully functional with an octave span of only 4 3/4" - way too small to be played by adults. The instruments are about 23" long. The sound is...... well, lacking would be the kindest way to put it. Thanks for looking and Happy Holidays to all.



Ernie


----------



## Aksel

Oh lordie-lord these are cute! I want one.

But did you do everything yourself? As in painting, carving, mounting, everything? Because that is very impressive.


----------



## Ernie

Aksel said:


> Oh lordie-lord these are cute! I want one.
> 
> But did you do everything yourself? As in painting, carving, mounting, everything? Because that is very impressive.


Thanks - glad you liked them. My wife does the case and soundboard paintings - the rest is my job.


----------



## Aksel

Wow. I'm impressed.


----------



## Rasa

Best grandfather ever


----------



## Chris

Reminds me of....


----------



## mamascarlatti

They are utterly gorgeous. Great job, both of you!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

That is so cute! Charming! Now, all member Ernie needs to do is picture a toddler by the instrument and that would bring a big smile to every viewer. hehe...


----------



## Yoshi

They are so pretty. Great job 
Your grandkids are so lucky.


----------

